# Protection ecran apple watch



## xavax (15 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Comment protegez vous l'ecran de votre apple watch serie 4 ?
Pour ma part j'ai essayé une protection en TPU transparent qui entour la montre complement, ce n'est pas très beau et j'ai parfois des probleme avec le tactile.
Ensuite sur un site chinois j'ai acheté des verres trempés mais il sont pas taillé du coup le tactile ne fonctionne pas et la protection casse tres vite.
Avez vous trouvé des solution ? 
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## yabr (15 Mai 2019)

j'ai aussi essayé et abandonné...ça n'est qu'une montre...c'est fait pour s'en servir et pour l'user...et donc en profiter...
ma voiture coute bien plus cher et se prend des pet tous les jours...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2019)

Bonjour 
Pas de protection pour le moment sur la mienne


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2019)

Pas de protection non plus sur la mienne. Et c'est bien dommage, car une personne hystérique vient de me balancer la porte de son portail sur moi et c'est ma montre et ma boucle de ceinture qui ont pris. Résultat, j'ai deux belles rayures sur la montre qui n'était pas là ce matin. ARGHHHH


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Mai 2019)

Pour les montres "classiques" pas de protection ! Alors une protection pour l'watch...Faut pas pousser "messieurs les marchands" ! et quant à nous, il faut savoir raison garder !!


----------



## yabr (15 Mai 2019)

dans la mesure ou les watch ont un ecran led,même avec une vitre rayée,la lisibilité ne change pas d'un yota...
en plus une watch avec une protection ,c'est tellement laid ;(


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2019)

yabr a dit:


> en plus une watch avec une protection ,c'est tellement laid ;(


Un peu comme un iPhone


----------



## LaJague (16 Mai 2019)

Les 4d sont pas mal avec bord noir courbés


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un peu comme un iPhone


Oui mais pour un iphone la proportion de la protection ramenée aux dimensions du smartphone n'est pas la même que pour une montre. Si l'on reste assez discret dans son choix je trouve certaines protections assez sympa, elles ne surchargent pas trop le téléphone. Je ne retrouve pas cette sensation avec les protections pour watch.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Oui mais pour un iphone la proportion de la protection ramenée aux dimensions du smartphone n'est pas la même que pour une montre. Si l'on reste assez discret dans son choix je trouve certaines protections assez sympa, elles ne surchargent pas trop le téléphone. Je ne retrouve pas cette sensation avec les protections pour watch.


C'est quoi comme protection?


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2019)

C'est une coque RhinoShield


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2019)

Ok


----------



## Tony 11 (22 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> C'est une coque RhinoShield


Bonjour , je viens de voir que rhinoshield avais sorti une coque pour l Apple Watch sachant que j en ai pris une sur Amazon histoire de la protéger mais bon elle jauni assez vite à mon goût. Donc j aimerais votre avis avant de me lancer dans l achat de celle ci merci d avance


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Mai 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Bonjour , je viens de voir que rhinoshield avais sorti une coque pour l Apple Watch sachant que j en ai pris une sur Amazon histoire de la protéger mais bon elle jauni assez vite à mon goût. Donc j aimerais votre avis avant de me lancer dans l achat de celle ci merci d avance


A mon gout, pas de coque pour les watch.


----------



## Tony 11 (23 Mai 2019)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A mon gout, pas de coque pour les watch.


Oui moi aussi dans l idéal mais mon métier ne me le permet pas trop donc obliger de trouver des alternatives pour pouvoir la porter au quotidien


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mai 2019)

Tony 11 a dit:


> Oui moi aussi dans l idéal mais mon métier ne me le permet pas trop donc obliger de trouver des alternatives pour pouvoir la porter au quotidien


Il faut mieux la protéger que de la casser


----------



## Tony 11 (23 Mai 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut mieux la protéger que de la casser


Exactement étant assez maniaque avec l iPhone la montre c est pareil maintenant


----------



## MoOx (2 Décembre 2019)

Pour info ne prenez pas les protection Spigen qui se clipsent, c'est fragile et ça se décroche bien trop souvent pour remplir son role...


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

qui a deja testé la protection posée par boulanger pour 14.99?je crois que c'est rhinoshield qui fait cela et elle serait invisible et auto regenerante(lol !) il semblerait que les gens en soient contents....je ne comptais pas proteger la mienne,mais des que je me rends a la salle de sport,l'eclairage est tel que mon verre laisse apparatre qq mini griffes ...et ça m'ennuie


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Je connais pas du tout


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je connais pas du tout











						Boulanger lance un « service de protection pour écran sur-mesure » à partir de 15 euros
					

Le revendeur s'occupe de la pose et fournit une « garantie à vie avec un remplacement [de protection] d’écran par an en cas de casse ou de fissure » Ce service est disponible « sur des milliers de modèles de smartphones, tablettes...




					www.nextinpact.com
				




je vais aller y faire un tour lundi...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> Boulanger lance un « service de protection pour écran sur-mesure » à partir de 15 euros
> 
> 
> Le revendeur s'occupe de la pose et fournit une « garantie à vie avec un remplacement [de protection] d’écran par an en cas de casse ou de fissure » Ce service est disponible « sur des milliers de modèles de smartphones, tablettes...
> ...



Je ne trouve rien sur le site du vendeur !


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne trouve rien sur le site du vendeur !


en tous cas ,ils le font...pour 15€ je vais tenter...mettez simplement votre aw sous un spot led...et là vous allez voir l'état de votre verre...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> en tous cas ,ils le font...pour 15€ je vais tenter...mettez simplement votre aw sous un spot led...et là vous allez voir l'état de votre verre...


Je viens de faire le test et je ne vois aucunes rayures sur ma Watch


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test et je ne vois aucunes rayures sur ma Watch


je ne sais pas comment vous faites


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

J'ai un doute !! 
voila ce que je trouve sur la toile




Et voici le lien 









						Accessoire smartphone - Retrait 1h en Magasin* | Boulanger
					

Accessoire smartphone au meilleur rapport qualité/prix ! Livraison Offerte* - Retrait 1h en Magasin* - Retrait Drive* - Garantie 2 ans* - SAV 7j/7




					www.boulanger.com


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> je ne sais pas comment vous faites


Voila  la watch sous lampe led


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai un doute !!
> voila ce que je trouve sur la toile
> Voir la pièce jointe 150707
> 
> ...


je vais y faire un saut lors de mon jour de repos,je vous tiendrai au courant...


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voila  la watch sous lampe led
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 150709
> Voir la pièce jointe 150711


la mienne aussi est ainsi...mais de plus près,en incidence rasante ,on y decouvre  ça et là de petites griffes...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> la mienne aussi est ainsi...mais de plus près,en incidence rasante ,on y decouvre  ça et là de petites griffes...


Perso je ne vois rien , elle a un verre saphir ?


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Perso je ne vois rien , elle a un verre saphir ?


c'est un modele Alu...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

yabr a dit:


> c'est un modele Alu...


Ah ok 
Pas de verre saphir , ce qui peut expliquer les petites rayures


----------



## yabr (9 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah ok
> Pas de verre saphir , ce qui peut expliquer les petites rayures


peut etre bien...


----------



## pampelune (1 Mars 2020)

Salut à tous,

Utilisez-vous un film de protection écran ? 
Moi j'utilise celui là, qui est très bien (invisible à l'oeil et au toucher), mais est assez fragile. Je le remplace tous les 3/4 mois.






						UniqueMe [6 pièces] Protection écran pour Apple Watch 44mm (séries 4/5) / 42mm (séries 3/2/1), [Adsorption anhydre] [Film Flexible] Soft HD TPU Clear Anti-Rayures: Amazon.fr: High-tech
					

UniqueMe [6 pièces] Protection écran pour Apple Watch 44mm (séries 4/5) / 42mm (séries 3/2/1), [Adsorption anhydre] [Film Flexible] Soft HD TPU Clear Anti-Rayures: Amazon.fr: High-tech



					www.amazon.fr
				




Il y en a 6, mais sur les 6 j'en ai flingué 2 pour le mettre. Il faut avoir le coup... 

Je suis preneur d'une autre alternative plus solide du coup.

Merci de vos idées,


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

pampelune a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Utilisez-vous un film de protection écran ?
> Moi j'utilise celui là, qui est très bien (invisible à l'oeil et au toucher), mais est assez fragile. Je le remplace tous les 3/4 mois.
> ...


Désolé , mais je ne protège pas ma watch 
je ne vais pas être de bon conseil


----------



## Membre supprimé 591292 (28 Avril 2020)

Je me tâte quant au fait d’acheter un film de protection pour écran ainsi qu’une coque pour le contour.

Etant précautionneux avec mes affaires, j’avais eu des rayures sur ma version alu assez facilement.


----------



## xavax (1 Octobre 2020)

Alors finalement cette protection en magasin boulanger c'est bien ou pas ?


----------



## MoOx (1 Octobre 2020)

Pour info j'ai testé pour vous la coque Rhinoshield sur un an. Et bien ça protège vraiment bien des choques (perso je fais beaucoup de sport où y'a du risque de choc (crossfit avec barre en métal pour traction, haltérophilie etc) - et je bricole aussi pas mal (j'ai meme gardé ma montre la dernière fois que j'ai coulé une dalle en béton, pas ma meilleur idée mais après un nettoyage, ras).






*⚠️ PAR CONTRE si vous avez une montre alu sidéral, attention aux dégâts... La montre fait "défoncé" (alors qu'en pratique, à la lampe de près aucune rayure).*
C'est l'intérieur de la coque, en quelque sorte alvéolé, qui, par micro-fortement répétitif sur le long terme, décolore le sidéral...
*Voyez par vous même...*
Tout le tour de la montre est affecté...






Finalement vu la gueule (imaginons pour la revente) de la montre après 11 mois... Je me dis que si j'avais pas mis de coque et que j'avais des micros rayures et petit choc ça serait pareil, peut être même moins pire... Qui va me racheter ça sans la coque?


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2020)

En effet, l'écran est nickel. Mais la coque a pris chère. Je suppose que c'est accentué par la photo. Mais c'est dommage que la protection abime ce qu'elle est censée protéger.


----------



## MoOx (1 Octobre 2020)

La coque n'est pas en si mauvaise état, elle est solide et franchement ça va avec ce que je lui ai mis (en plus je suis assez bourrin/maladroit et je me cogne facilement partout)...
Vraiment le truc qui me me fait re-réfléchir pour mon prochain achat de watch c'est ce que ça donne sur la watch elle même.
J'ai acheté une série 6 en alu normal et j'aime pas du tout (et j'avais pris une autre coque rhinoshield mais la couleur ne se marie pas du tout avec le "blanc platine" de la nike edition...).

Et payer 300 boules de plus juste pour avoir de l'inox, c'est non.

Je pense changer pour... finalement la meme noir et sans protection, ayant vraiment peur des verres trempés (quand je vois la gueule des iPhones des gens qui en mettent, voir les bords se décoller etc, non merci)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2020)

Je ne pensais pas que la coque pouvait faire ce genre de dégât


----------



## xavax (1 Octobre 2020)

je pense que je vais tester la protection Boulanger, ca a l'air pas mal. 
Je n'avais pas pensé que la coque puisse user le tour alu


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2020)

Les coques font des fois plus de dégâts.
mon iPhone a vu son revêtement totalement bouffé parce que la coque s'est distendue.


----------



## xavax (3 Octobre 2020)

Je viens de faire poser le film chez Boulanger, il faudra voir avec le temps mais en tout cas c’est pas mal. C’est la marque zagg.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

xavax a dit:


> Je viens de faire poser le film chez Boulanger, il faudra voir avec le temps mais en tout cas c’est pas mal. C’est la marque zagg.


C'est pas trop visible ?


----------



## xavax (3 Octobre 2020)

Franchement chest quasi invisible. 
Sur la photo ça amplifie le rebord


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

C'est super


----------



## Macounette (7 Octobre 2020)

MoOx a dit:


> Pour info j'ai testé pour vous la coque Rhinoshield sur un an. Et bien ça protège vraiment bien des choques (perso je fais beaucoup de sport où y'a du risque de choc (crossfit avec barre en métal pour traction, haltérophilie etc) - et je bricole aussi pas mal (j'ai meme gardé ma montre la dernière fois que j'ai coulé une dalle en béton, pas ma meilleur idée mais après un nettoyage, ras).
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 193219
> 
> ...


Impressionnant! merci de ton retour. J'étais déjà pas fan des protections pour Apple Watch, ceci a achevé de me convaincre... idem pour les verres trempés: essayé une fois sur l'iPhone, plus jamais. Pour l'iPhone, étant donné que je n'aime pas les coques à rabats, c'est un film de protection à changer tous les 6 mois...


----------



## Benamou59 (7 Octobre 2020)

J’avais déjà vu ce problème sur les rhinoshield !
j’en ai quand même acheté une mais je pense que je ne la mettrai que lors des sorties plus risqués ou si je vais bricoler.
on verra bien!
quoi qu’il en soit, je trouve qu’une coque dénature vraiment le produit!
la montre est tellement belle est plus petite sans ça.
apres, plusieurs solutions:
-films comme ceux de boulanger, ne protège que contre les micros griffes et pas les coins il me semble.
celles qui protège les arrondis on apparemment tendance à se décoller avec l’eau, la poussière et autres.
-les écrans de protections dit 3D , ils sont en verre ou légèrement souple.
les bords restent un peu visible, certains Sont très délétères au tactile et ils ont aussi cette tendance à se décoller.
-les ecrans de verre collés avec des colles UV.
ce qui il a de mieux pour conserver les couleurs naturelles et le tactile apparemment.
toujours ce petit rebord quand même.
ils sont plus compliqué à poser et il semblerait que leur principal problème est la fragilité !
Les retours font souvent état de verre qui se casse sur de très légers chocs!
Aussi, c’est hyper merdique à retirer et j’ai vu le commentaire d’un client qui a flingué sa montre en l’enlevant.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

Je préfère quand mème enlever ma montre en cas de gros boulots ou la montre risque , que de mettre une protection .


----------



## Tibo60 (21 Août 2021)

Juste au cas où l'angoisse soit trop forte, je me laisserai peut-être tenter par ce boitier étanche US, mais bon c'est du lourd (et en rupture actuellement de ce que je lis) : https://catalystcase.eu/collections...m-apple-watch-series-4?variant=31922394693679


----------



## JChris64 (23 Août 2021)

bonjour,

savez vous s'il est possible de combiner un verre trempé 3D avec une protection type Crashgard NX? (rhinoshield)
le but étant de protéger ma montre intégralement lorsque je suis au travail ( car je raye toujours mes montres) et d'enlever cette protection le reste du temps (comme cela, le verre trempé sera en permanence sur l montre et mon écran sera toujours protégé)


----------



## JChris64 (27 Août 2021)

Salut,
Je viens de réfléchir à une chose :
Je comptais mettre un verre trempé sur mon AW mais, comme je vais l’utiliser dans l’eau pour surfer, pensez vous que le verre trempé va se décoller et partir,dans l’eau?


----------



## Diaoulic (4 Octobre 2021)

je viens de choper une pochette de 5 protège-écrans de chez "Uniqueme" sur Amazon. Se sont des films souples, donc pas adaptés en environnement "chantier" mais à mon avis suffisant pour la vie de tous les jours. Je n'ai eu aucun soucis à le poser (je ne suis pas un modèle de patience et de minutie ), complètement invisible, pas de soucis de réponse tactile.


----------



## JChris64 (5 Octobre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> je viens de choper une pochette de 5 protège-écrans de chez "Uniqueme" sur Amazon. Se sont des films souples, donc pas adaptés en environnement "chantier" mais à mon avis suffisant pour la vie de tous les jours. Je n'ai eu aucun soucis à le poser (je ne suis pas un modèle de patience et de minutie ), complètement invisible, pas de soucis de réponse tactile.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241591​


ce sont les mêmes que les film de marque LK qui sont sur Amazon .
pour le moment, j'ai acheté 2 verre trempes ...
j'attends de voir comment ils réagissent aux rayures.... peut être que je me laisserai tenter par ces films qui , apparement, s'auto régénèrent ...?


----------



## Diaoulic (5 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> ce sont les mêmes que les film de marque LK qui sont sur Amazon .
> pour le moment, j'ai acheté 2 verre trempes ...
> j'attends de voir comment ils réagissent aux rayures.... peut être que je me laisserai tenter par ces films qui , apparement, s'auto régénèrent ...?


salut JC
qui "s'auto régénèrent"... j'en doute, mais hasard de la vie, il y a une heure j'ai frotté la watch sur mon bureau en bois (donc rien a crandre concernant les rayures), le film s'est lég§rement replié sur lui même, remis en place en douceur avec le doigt, et grosse surprise, aucune trace, comme si il ne s'était rien passé!
Donc pour le moment RAS (pas essayé sous l'eau)
quels sont tes verres trempés?


----------



## JChris64 (5 Octobre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> salut JC
> qui "s'auto régénèrent"... j'en doute, mais hasard de la vie, il y a une heure j'ai frotté la watch sur mon bureau en bois (donc rien a crandre concernant les rayures), le film s'est lég§rement replié sur lui même, remis en place en douceur avec le doigt, et grosse surprise, aucune trace, comme si il ne s'était rien passé!
> Donc pour le moment RAS (pas essayé sous l'eau)
> quels sont tes verres trempés?


verre trempés de chez Action lol mais qui sont les mêmes que beaucoup de modèles 
1,59€ le verre


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Octobre 2021)

Au début je mettais une protection et puis je trouve que c’est mieux sans


----------



## JChris64 (5 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Au début je mettais une protection et puis je trouve que c’est mieux sans


idéalement oui...
mais, quand tu bosses dans la grande distribution, comme moi, tous les jours tu es amené à prendre des "coups" qui entrainent une marque sur l'écran...
jusque là, j'ai fait avec car pas de protection sur les montres classiques.
Là, j'ai la possibilité de le faire alors je vais essayer....
peut être que dans quelques temps , je l'enlèverai ..?
mais pour le moment, je préfère prévenir que guérir


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Au début je mettais une protection et puis je trouve que c’est mieux sans


J'ai jamais protégé mon cadran et aucunes rayures


----------



## JChris64 (5 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai jamais protégé mon cadran et aucunes rayures


oui....mais un verre en saphir ça aide aussi....
et comme je dis, tout dépend comment on l'utilise aussi...
une personne qui ne fera pas de travail manuel risque moins de la rayer.
si je travaillais dans un bureau, je ne me poserais pas la question de mettre une protection..


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> une personne qui ne fera pas de travail manuel risque moins de la rayer.
> si je travaillais dans un bureau, je ne me poserais pas a question de mettre une protection..


Le verre saphir , un plus a l'achat


----------



## JChris64 (5 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le verre saphir , un plus a l'achat


un moins pour le porte feuille 
bon je vais pas me plaindre....Au prix où j'ai eu la montre....


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2021)

Meme avec le verre simple les rayures sont peut présentes, et on va dire que je ne l'ai pas ménagée.


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> salut JC
> qui "s'auto régénèrent"... j'en doute, mais hasard de la vie, il y a une heure j'ai frotté la watch sur mon bureau en bois (donc rien a crandre concernant les rayures), le film s'est lég§rement replié sur lui même, remis en place en douceur avec le doigt, et grosse surprise, aucune trace, comme si il ne s'était rien passé!
> Donc pour le moment RAS (pas essayé sous l'eau)
> quels sont tes verres trempés?


bon, apres une journée d'utilisation avec un verre trempé, je pense que je vais faire comme toi et tenter les films de protection.
le tactile bug par moment et je suis convaincu que cela vient du verre trempé (vu qu'il est plus épais que les films de protection)


----------



## Diaoulic (6 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> bon, apres une journée d'utilisation avec un verre trempé, je pense que je vais faire comme toi et tenter les films de protection.
> le tactile bug par moment et je suis convaincu que cela vient du verre trempé (vu qu'il est plus épais que les films de protection)


si tu bosses en milieu "hostile" pour ta montre, ça vaut peut etre le coup de prendre ce genre de protection, que tu enlèves pour la vie de tout les jours: https://www.spigen.com/collections/...thin-fit-crystal-clear?variant=39303196082223
EDIT:désolé, pas fait gaffe, pas de protection de l'écran


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

J ai déjà une protection comme celle la 
Le problème est que je ne peux pas la poser sur le verre trempé car ça risque de l’enlever 
J ai même une protection Rhinoshield nx
Mais ça enlaidit la montre !!
C’est pour cela que la protection d’écran est un bon compromis car ça n’enlève rien au design de la montre, tout en la protégeant un minimum

Et si j’enlève cette protection en dehors du boulot, je n’ai plus rien sur l’écran … ce qui le fait un peu peur pour le moment ( ça fait que depuis aujourd’hui que j’ai une AW)


----------



## Diaoulic (6 Octobre 2021)

si tu veux un retour d'expérience de la vrai vie  , il m'est arrivé de rayer une swatch en sortant du magasin, j'ai une SE depuis fin Aout et je n'ai pas l'ombre d'une rayure. Maintenant je suis loin d'avoir une vie de cascadeur mais elle a qd même tapé doucement plusieurs fois contre différentes surfaces. j'ai appliqué ce film vraiment au cas ou.


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

Ok..
Comme j’ai dit un peu plus haut, je bosse dans la grande distribution et je fais pas mal de manutention donc je porte du poids et cela peut arriver que je me cogne à des cageots ou autres …
Toutes les montres jusque là ( pas de montres connectées ) ont eu l’écran raye
J ai fait avec …mais la, j ai l ´impression que c’est différent car c’est un cadran qu on regarde plus qu une montre classique, on ne va pas se mentir … donc une rayure en plein milieu c’est pas top je trouve


----------



## Diaoulic (6 Octobre 2021)

visiblement rinoshield propose une protection écran "3D" qui va avec la case NX. Ca vaut peut être mieux de poser ce film que celui pour lequel j'ai opté. Je pense que la combinaison rinoshield sera beaucoup plus sûre dans ton taf, et tu peux virer la case dans la vie courante en conservant le film 3D


​


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

Ben dans ce cas là protection 3 d je l’ai déjà …
Je comprends pas trop en fait …
Car je ne veux pas d’une protection qui recouvre toute la montre ( j ai la Nx et même une protection qui fait écran+ contour ) car c’est trop moche .
Seul l écran protégé m’intéresse .
Ou … j essaye la protection intégrale juste pour le boulot et je l enlevé pour le quotidien…
Mais:
1- suis je capable de ne pas la rayer au quotidien ? ( maison, sortie..)
2-sur la SE que j’ai revendu en suivant, j ai mis cette protection, et j’en ai bavé pour la sortir !! Alors que c’est censé se declipser…
C’est pour cela que j’ai viré cette possibilité.
Il me reste donc la solution « juste l’écran »
Et la, je me demande si ce verre trempé (en fait un plastique souple et épais) ne me fait pas bugger le tactile  par moment..
Je vais voir au bout de qq jours mais si cela me gonfle , je la virerai et peut être tenterai la protection « intégrale «  au boulot et sans rien le reste du temps
Voici la protection « dure à enlever «  lol


----------



## Diaoulic (6 Octobre 2021)

je pense que c'est moi qui n'ai pas bien cpaté, je pensais que tu avais juste la "case" et que le film "3D" venait en supplément.
effectivement si la protection est pénible a virer, ça doit être chiant au quotidien!!trouver
Bon courage pour trouver la solution!


----------



## JChris64 (6 Octobre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> je pensais que tu avais juste la "case" et que le film "3D" venait en supplément.


j'ai aussi la "case" qui se fixe sur la montre mais, je crois que, si je la mets, ca risque de faire partir le verre trempé que j'ai déjà.
et puis, niveau logistique, c'est galère car ça oblige à enlever le bracelets tous les jours, mettre la protection,remetre le bracelet...
sachant que je veux qq chose de pratique et rapide, le mieux reste donc le verre trempé (ou film), ce qui protège l'écran et en plus, n'enlève rien au design de la montre.


----------



## LaJague (12 Octobre 2021)

Perso je reste sur les films « gel »

LϟK 6 Pièces Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 44mm Series 6 5 4 Se et 45mm Series 7 - sans Bulles Haute Définition Qualité Supérieure Transparent Doux TPU Film Protection écran https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07V6TW6V8...t_i_R64P6S17CPQEXAHFMTRZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Perso je reste sur les films « gel »
> 
> LϟK 6 Pièces Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 44mm Series 6 5 4 Se et 45mm Series 7 - sans Bulles Haute Définition Qualité Supérieure Transparent Doux TPU Film Protection écran https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07V6TW6V8...t_i_R64P6S17CPQEXAHFMTRZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


La pose parait facile quand je regarde la video


----------



## LaJague (13 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La pose parait facile quand je regarde la video



Oui très et c’est vraiment invisible 
Les protections 4d avec rebord noir sur les côtés, en général il y une bulle et après de la poussière


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Oui très et c’est vraiment invisible
> Les protections 4d avec rebord noir sur les côtés, en général il y une bulle et après de la poussière


je viens de commander également ce genre de films (mais sur un autre site)....en cas de rayures, l'écran est vraiment protégé?


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Octobre 2021)

@JChris64 
Se sont les mêmes que j'ai posé et à mon avis sur une session de surf, si tu viens frotter au sable, je doute que ce film protège ton écran


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2021)

Ah mince …
Bon , en fait, la montre est sous la manche quand je surfe
Sinon , au quotidien … ça se passe comment avec ces films?…
J ai déjà des rayures sur la verte trempé  en une semaine ( merci le boulot!lol)
Voilà un aperçu ( ça se voit surtout en pleine lumière … à l ´ombre chez moi, on voit rien )


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2021)

En tout cas, ce verre trempé résiste à l’eau ( déjà 2 sessions pour le moment et toujours là …)


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Ah mince …
> Bon , en fait, la montre est sous la manche quand je surfe
> Sinon , au quotidien … ça se passe comment avec ces films?…
> J ai déjà des rayures sur la verte trempé  en une semaine ( merci le boulot!lol)
> Voilà un aperçu ( ça se voit surtout en pleine lumière … à l ´ombre chez moi, on voit rien )


si ton verre trempé fait déjà cette tête là, le film plastique ne te sera d'aucune aide.
sans une protection matérielle réelle (case), au vu de la photo du verre, ne porte pas ta watch au taf, elle va prendre cher!
Au quotidien cela semble suffisant contre les petits chocs (je ne m'appelle pas jerryrigeverything, je ne tenterai pas de la frotter contre un mur en crépi!!


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2021)

Ok ben je vais essayer d’annuler la commande ..
Mais tu crois qu’avec  mon verre trempé, ça craint aussi?
De toute façon, peut être que , dans qq temps, je prendrai l’option « protection moche » ( celle que je trouvais dure à enlever … mais peut être n’avais je pas le coup de main) pour le taf et rien le reste du temps … mais j’ai un peu peur d’avoir un écran nu …même chez moi 
Mais je suis sûr que ces rayures ont été faites au boulot
Hier par ex, j ai transporté une chaise de bureau  ( genre fauteuil informatique) et  du coup, je pense que les rayures sur le côté droit ( qu on ne voit pas bien sur la photo ) viennent de là


----------



## Diaoulic (13 Octobre 2021)

ton verre trempé semble bien marcher pour l'écran, tu peux au moins garder ça


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2021)

Diaoulic a dit:


> ton verre trempé semble bien marcher pour l'écran, tu peux au moins garder ça


oui....mais à force, je risque d'avoir encore plus de rayures...alors, si c'est pas très esthétique, je me demande si je ne devrais pas opter pour la protection "case" et l'enlever quand je quitte le boulot...car c'est pas agréable de regarder un écran rayé ...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

C'est un verre saphir ?


----------



## JChris64 (13 Octobre 2021)

Non … toujours pas


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

salut,

bon, ayant commandé la version titane de l'AW, je pense changer d'opinion concernant la protection d'écran. D'apres les tests , l'écran semble vraiment inrayable ( ma première peur par rapport au fait qu'au travail, mon verre trempé (version alu) a déjà des marques).du coup, je pense ne pas mettre de protection sur la vitre contre les rayures.
maintenant, je m'interroge concernant les chocs... effectivement, l'écran peut se fissurer ( peut être en y allant fort ?)

j'ai trouvé cette video








						Sapphire VS Glass
					

Sapphire VS Premium GlassAmazonhttps://www.amazon.ca/dp/B083W7M8T5https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083XHBRK7ShopEEhttps://shopee.com.my/product/957936/6303252287?s...




					youtu.be
				



le saphir semble bien encaisser les chocs non? ( si la video est bien authentique)


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

J'ai un verre saphir sur ma watch 4 , et j'ai vraiment aucunes trace dessus


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai un verre saphir sur ma watch 4 , et j'ai vraiment aucunes trace dessus


Oui, j ai compris que les rayures sont impossibles…
Mais concernant les chocs? As tu souvenir de l’avoir déjà cognée ? Ou fait tomber par terre ( ce qui est plus rare que de la cogner)
C’est quand meme pas de la porcelaine …?lol


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Oui, j ai compris que les rayures sont impossibles…
> Mais concernant les chocs? As tu souvenir de l’avoir déjà cognée ? Ou fait tomber par terre ( ce qui est plus rare que de la cogner)
> C’est quand meme pas de la porcelaine …?lol


Oui , elle a été cognée a plusieurs reprises sur des montants de portes , la boitier aussi maintenant que j'y pense 
D'ou ma peur de prendre une version Alu


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Ah c’est sûr que l’alu c’est moins costaud … surtout l’écran


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Octobre 2021)

mais si vous avez vraiment peur de l'abimer, achetez une "tool Watch" et ne prenez votre AW que pour boire votre café le matin


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> mais si vous avez vraiment peur de l'abimer, achetez une "tool Watch" et ne prenez votre AW que pour boire votre café le matin


je me renseigne juste....
au prix de la montre, on peut se demander quelle est sa résistance aux chocs....
peut-être aurai-du poser la question autrement..."l'écran saphir est il plus fragile qu'un autre écran lors d'un choc"?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> je me renseigne juste....
> au prix de la montre, on peut se demander quelle est sa résistance aux chocs....
> peut-être aurai-du poser la question autrement..."l'écran saphir est il plus fragile qu'un autre écran lors d'un choc"?


Je travail dans le domaine de la montre sur la Suisse
et le verre Cristal saphir est le top


----------



## JChris64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je travail dans le domaine de la montre sur la Suisse
> et le verre Cristal saphir est le top


oui!!! j'aurai enfin une montre qui ne sera pas rayée de partout , et ce, sans être obligé de lui mettre une protection (qui en plus, affecte un peu le tactile je trouve)
et la finition du titane, j'adore!! (pas encore reçue, elle a été expédiée aujourd'hui )


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> oui!!! j'aurai enfin une montre qui ne sera pas rayée de partout , et ce, sans être obligé de lui mettre une protection (qui en plus, affecte un peu le tactile je trouve)
> et la finition du titane, j'adore!! (pas encore reçue, elle a été expédiée aujourd'hui )


je vais finir par garder la mienne


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Je ne voudrais pas t’influencer,hein? 
pas décidé encore pour la 7 en alu alors ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas t’influencer,hein?
> pas décidé encore pour la 7 en alu alors ?


Mon choix ce précise , j'ai mis la watch 4 sur la baie , mais le tarif ne monte pas


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mon choix ce précise , j'ai mis la watch 4 sur la baie , mais le tarif ne monte pas


aux enchères??
aie !! 
le souci avec Ebay, ce sont les frais vendeur.
peut être essayer leboncoin? il y a un mode de paiement sécurisé(comme Vinted, qui marche bien également....j'ai vendu ma SE sur Vinted en 2 h..
le tout est de n pas vendre trop cher.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> aux enchères??
> aie !!
> le souci avec Ebay, ce sont les frais vendeur.
> peut être essayer leboncoin? il y a un mode de paiement sécurisé(comme Vinted, qui marche bien également....j'ai vendu ma SE sur Vinted en 2 h..
> le tout est de n pas vendre trop cher.


Je sais pas trop a quel tarif la mettre en vente , je connais pas vinted


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je sais pas trop a quel tarif la mettre en vente , je connais pas vinted


si tu veux, je peux regarder pour toi? tu peux aussi voir sur leboncoin
je pense que ton prix de 250€ était correct.surtout il faut que tu mettes en avant , en plus de son superbe état, la batterie qui est à 100%! c'est un gros plus!
sinon, sur Ebay, tu tapes "Apple Watch 4 acier ", tu regardes les résultats et tu coches l'option "ventes réussies"; ainsi tu verras le prix où elles se sont vendues .


----------



## Sud083 (20 Octobre 2021)

Les modes de paiement sécurisé du genre LeBonCoin je déconseille 

On n’a pas l’argent avant d’envoyer l’objet et il faut attendre que l’acheteur confirme la réception pour toucher l’argent et si il ouvre un litige pour un défaut tu peux tout perdre surtout si il te renvoie un carton bidon qui ne contient rien

Un peu comme eBay avec un service Paypal qui donne systématiquement raison avec l’acheteur en cas de litige réel ou causé délibérément par l’acheteur pour garder l’objet se faire rembourser et te renvoyer un carton bidon..

Privilège remise en main propres contre espèce ou alors à distance Virement Bancaire ou Paypal entre proches uniquement.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Les modes de paiement sécurisé du genre LeBonCoin je déconseille
> 
> On n’a pas l’argent avant d’envoyer l’objet et il faut attendre que l’acheteur confirme la réception pour toucher l’argent et si il ouvre un litige pour un défaut tu peux tout perdre surtout si il te renvoie un carton bidon qui ne contient rien
> 
> ...


Ebay ne travail plus avec Pay-Pal


----------



## Sud083 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ebay ne travail plus avec Pay-Pal



Alors bien faire gaffe quand on met une annonce a choisir le moyen de paiement qu’on veut car les arnaques Paypal c’est connu


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Les modes de paiement sécurisé du genre LeBonCoin je déconseille
> 
> On n’a pas l’argent avant d’envoyer l’objet et il faut attendre que l’acheteur confirme la réception pour toucher l’argent et si il ouvre un litige pour un défaut tu peux tout perdre surtout si il te renvoie un carton bidon qui ne contient rien
> 
> ...


je ne suis pas tout a fait d'accord..
j'ai acheté une série 5 à un vendeur très honnête ... il y a un système d'évaluation qui permet une certaine "confiance" lorsque l'on achète/vend.
pour éviter l'arnaque, il faut (comme je le fais), filmer la préparation du colis (ce qui te donne une preuve lors d'un éventuel litige)....et tu peux aussi prévenir sur l'annonce que tu filmeras l'envoi....en général, ca calme les plus malhonnêtes .
et si, l'acheteur te renvoie le colis...pareil....tu filmes l'ouverture..
s'il t'as mis une brique ou autre, tu auras gain de cause en cas de litige (avec PayPal, tu as aussi la protection )


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Sud083 a dit:


> Alors bien faire gaffe quand on met une annonce a choisir le moyen de paiement qu’on veut car les arnaques Paypal c’est connu


ouais mais certains n'acceptent que le paiement par virement... perso, je m'échappe en courant car aucune protection pour l'acheteur (en général, ces vendeurs là te proposent toujours un super article à prix cassé....comme par hasard)


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ebay ne travail plus avec Pay-Pal


tu es sur?
la semaine dernière encore, j'ai acheté sur Ebay et mon paiement s'est fait par PayPal


----------



## Sud083 (20 Octobre 2021)

Le problème c’est que certains acheteurs esquintent délibérément l’article et la on te le renvoie pour article non conforme aussi..

Sur la vidéo il faut bien tout voir et tout montrer et les gros plans

Personnellement envoyer un objet sans avoir été payé avant je trouve cela très risqué


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

je comprends ...
perso, j'ai 100% d'évaluations positives et les acheteurs qui achètent à ce prix, ont généralement eux aussi un taux positif d'évaluations...
et le fait de prévenir que tu filmeras tout, je te jure que ca freine les petits malins. Ils comprendront qu'ils n'arriveront pas si facilement que cela à t'avoir...
et, au pire, il reste la plainte...(en dernier recours).
ayant l'expérience de vente à distance , je peux dire que je sens très vite quand il y a un loup.
je ne me suis jamais fait avoir jusqu'à présent car j'ai toujours pris des précautions.
le dialogue, déjà, permet de voir à qui tu as à faire...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

Si nous revenions à la protection d'écran des watch ?


----------



## JChris64 (20 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si nous revenions à la protection d'écran des watch ?


pardon... je pars faire un tour...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Perso je reste sur les films « gel »
> 
> LϟK 6 Pièces Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 44mm Series 6 5 4 Se et 45mm Series 7 - sans Bulles Haute Définition Qualité Supérieure Transparent Doux TPU Film Protection écran https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07V6TW6V8...t_i_R64P6S17CPQEXAHFMTRZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Bonjour,

C'est efficace comme protection ?


----------



## LaJague (27 Octobre 2021)

Perso je mets un film type gel ça ne se voit pas et ça protège bien , vendu par 3/4 pour 10€ sur Amazon


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Perso je mets un film type gel ça ne se voit pas et ça protège bien , vendu par 3/4 pour 10€ sur Amazon


Le tactile est pareil ?


----------



## Diaoulic (27 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le tactile est pareil ?


Aucun problème


----------



## LaJague (28 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le tactile est pareil ?


Oui je trouve, plus que sur le tel ou le film gel donne une glisse différente


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Oui je trouve, plus que sur le tel ou le film gel donne une glisse différente


J'ai fais le test sur un iPhone , est c'est vraiment pas agréable au touché 
il faudrait que je le vois posé sur une watch pour me faire une idée .Sinon , je laisse la watch sans protection le verre est solide et je suis soigneux


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Octobre 2021)

mais laissez la respirer votre watch !!!

est ce que vous mettez une coque sur votre voiture (qui coute bien bien plus cher)  


bon ok je sors


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2021)

J'hésite quand mème , l'Apple Watch 7 ayant un verre plus résistant !!


----------



## JChris64 (1 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'hésite quand mème , l'Apple Watch 7 ayant un verre plus résistant !!


tu n'auras qu'à faire le test en la frottant contre un mur...
je plaisante ... même si plus résistant, il ne le sera pas autant qu'un verre saphir...
à toi de voir . Perso, je ne tenterais pas de ne rien mettre sur ce type de verre (ion-x)..et puis, une protection en gel c'est vraiment fin donc ce ne se verra pas ,je pense .


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2021)

Elle semble solide cette Watch 7
Voila ce que dit Apple :* Le verre qui recouvre l'écran OLED lumineux et éclatant a également été durci afin de réduire les risques de rayures ou de cassures*


----------



## macdgé (5 Novembre 2021)

Hello,
j'utilise çà de temps en temps pour les travaux lourds. C'est efficace et çà protège aussi l'alu. En temps normal, et parce que je suis soigneux, no safe


----------



## Val Oche (12 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle semble solide cette Watch 7
> Voila ce que dit Apple :* Le verre qui recouvre l'écran OLED lumineux et éclatant a également été durci afin de réduire les risques de rayures ou de cassures*


Oui et ben mon Q
Je fais super attention et en un mois j'ai déjà des micro rayure et une belle éraflure sur le verre.
Meilleure protection pour les cassures peut être mais pas du tout pour les rayures.
Je suis déçu déçu déçu déçu déçu déçu....

J'ai cherché un peu partout des protections de l'écran et je m'y perd complètement. Il y a beaucoup de protection 44mm et je n'ai rien trouvé pour les 45mm de la série 7.

En 44mm est-ce compatible car en fait la taille de la montre n'a pas changé, seul l'écran est plus large?

Est-ce que vous auriez quelque chose d'invisible anti rayures à me conseiller?

Je crois que les protection du type https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B09DPRFYXJ...AHFMTRZ?_encoding=UTF8&tag=macgeneration&th=1 
énoncées plus haut, il faut en changer souvent et ce n'est pas invisible. mais peut être me trompe-je?

Merci!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2021)

@Val Oche
C'est quoi la version de ta Watch ? alu ?
tu as des photos ?


----------



## Val Oche (12 Novembre 2021)

Oui alu l’entrée de gamme bleu nuit
Des photos de la montre??


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2021)

Val Oche a dit:


> Oui alu l’entrée de gamme bleu nuit
> Des photos de la montre??


Oui pour ce rendre compte des rayures


----------



## Val Oche (14 Novembre 2021)

Voici donc. 
Je vous ai entouré là où c'était le plus rayé/éraflé. Selon la lumière, en lumière rasante, cela se voit beaucoup, voire pas du tout avec une lumière en face.
Franchement si c'est aussi fragile, je ne suis pas prêt de m'en racheter une en cas de panne de celle ci


----------



## JChris64 (14 Novembre 2021)

Aïe… ça fait mal , pour une montre neuve..
Tu n’avais pas pensé à y mettre une protection dès le début ?


----------



## Val Oche (14 Novembre 2021)

Ben non, j'ai été confiant dans le service marketing d'Apple : montre 200% plus solide que tout ce qui a été fait depuis la nuit des temps, anticorrosion certifié mx430max, étanche même sur la lune, etc.

Du coup là je voudrais limiter les dégâts pour que ça n'aille pas plus loin.
J'avais acheté un temps une sorte de verre incurvé pour mon iPhone, dans mes souvenirs, c'était bien : invisibilité, toucher parfait et les éventuelles rayures c'est lui qui les prenaient.
Je cherche quelque chose du même genre ou autre selon votre expérience


----------



## Mr-Freez (26 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Avez vous des news sur les protection de la Watch 7, apres l'avoir offerte en KDO, j'ai mission de la protéger, mais pas évident a choisir dans tous ces vendeurs.


----------



## Val Oche (27 Décembre 2021)

Rien à conseiller malheureusement. J’avais trouvé un film pour soit disant série 7 (ce n’était pas le cas) sur ah à zone mais non repositionnable donc il faut viser juste la première fois sinon c’est trop tard.


----------



## Mr-Freez (27 Décembre 2021)

OK merci, du coup j'ai acheté des films de protection et une coque je vais voir ce qui est le mieux


----------



## kawaced (27 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

j’ai récemment fait l’acquisition d’une Apple Watch series 7 aluminium 45mm en remplacement de ma Watch series 0 alu 42mm.

j’ai vu divers sujets avec des écrans de la watch 7 qui se rayaient assez facilement malgré l’écran plus résistant et je me pose la question de mettre une protection d’écran alors que je n’en avais pas sur ma serie 0 qui au final n’a que quelques micro rayures.

j’aurai voulu un verre trempé qui a la forme de l’écran mais je n’ai pas trouvé chez les marques de type Belkin. Je ne trouve que des films qui ne recouvrent pas complément l’écran sur Amazon.

Auriez-vous des marques à me conseiller ? Sachant que je voudrai une protection d’écran la plus discréte possible.


----------



## Val Oche (28 Décembre 2021)

Je suis preneur pour un retour! 
Merci


----------



## LaJague (28 Décembre 2021)

kawaced a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j’ai récemment fait l’acquisition d’une Apple Watch series 7 aluminium 45mm en remplacement de ma Watch series 0 alu 42mm.
> 
> ...


Pas mieux que les protectype « gel » dans ce cas là


----------



## Mr-Freez (28 Décembre 2021)

Ma femme a préféré la coque que la protection écran pour l'instant:
Coque


----------



## kawaced (28 Décembre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Pas mieux que les protectype « gel » dans ce cas là



Type gel c’est comme ce qui est vendu sur Amazon ?


----------



## LaJague (29 Décembre 2021)

kawaced a dit:


> Type gel c’est comme ce qui est vendu sur Amazon ?


Oui dans ce style:
LϟK 6 Pièces Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 44mm Series 6 5 4 Se - sans Bulles Haute Définition Qualité Supérieure Transparent Doux TPU Film Protection https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07V6TW6V8...t_i_BQ8RHQBAEK6QSRD1478H?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mr-Freez (29 Décembre 2021)

LaJague a dit:


> Oui dans ce style:
> LϟK 6 Pièces Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 44mm Series 6 5 4 Se - sans Bulles Haute Définition Qualité Supérieure Transparent Doux TPU Film Protection https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07V6TW6V8...t_i_BQ8RHQBAEK6QSRD1478H?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


C'est aussi ce type de protection que j'ai acheté mais pas encore utilisé.


----------



## Ptimickey59 (29 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour  

j’ai opté pour ça.
LϟK 2 Pièces Coque + Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 7 45mm - HD Clear Case de Protection en Verre Trempé Intégré pour iWatch 45mm Series 7 - Noir https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B09MTC52D2...t_i_3A1DS4HAEJEX71JXB14K?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Je suis habitué à spigen mais rien trouvé pour la 7 et spigen eux même me confirment pas avant 2022.

je peux faire des photos.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Bien content d'avoir choisi la version acier pour son verre plus résistant


----------



## kawaced (30 Décembre 2021)

J'ai commandé les films LK chez Amazon, on verra ce que cela donne.

Pour la version acier, ce n'est pas faux mais on n'est pas au même tarif


----------



## Ptimickey59 (31 Décembre 2021)

voilà ce que ça donne sur le produit que je conseille. Lien plus haut dans le fil de discussion.  Bon réveillon.


----------



## LaJague (1 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> voilà ce que ça donne sur le produit que je conseille. Lien plus haut dans le fil de discussion.  Bon réveillon.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251145


Perso je trouve que ça la dénature trop
Peut être dans certains cas pour bien la protéger, mais pour du daily …


----------



## Ptimickey59 (1 Janvier 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Perso je trouve que ça la dénature trop
> Peut être dans certains cas pour bien la protéger, mais pour du daily …


Je suis d’accord  mais une fois griffée il sera trop tard pour pleurer voir post plus haut


----------



## LaJague (1 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Je suis d’accord  mais une fois griffée il sera trop tard pour pleurer voir post plus haut


Ouep c’est pour ça que je protège juste l’écran avec un film gel


----------



## Ptimickey59 (1 Janvier 2022)

Tu as un lien camarade ?


----------



## LaJague (1 Janvier 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Tu as un lien camarade ?


Un peu au dessus du tien


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Décembre 2022)

Ptimickey59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j’ai opté pour ça.
> LϟK 2 Pièces Coque + Protection Écran pour Apple Watch 7 45mm - HD Clear Case de Protection en Verre Trempé Intégré pour iWatch 45mm Series 7 - Noir https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B09MTC52D2...t_i_3A1DS4HAEJEX71JXB14K?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'ai également des problèmes avec mon Apple watch 7 qui a des rayures alors que j'en prends soin et que je l'ai achetée il n'y a pas longtemps.
Le lien donné par Ptitmickey semble bien mais si je regarde bien ma montre qui est rouge sur le pourtour et noire au centre sera toute noire avec ce protège écran, non ?







Est ce que celui-là ne conviendrait pas mieux en 45 mm ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (5 Janvier 2023)

Finalement je regrette de ne pas l'avoir acheté plus tôt. Pour le prix faut pas s'en priver.
Cela dit un verre d'une montre à 459 euros qui se raye c'est pas cool du tout.


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Janvier 2023)

j'ai une AW4 depuis le début. au départ j'avais acheté une protection plastique bien moche. mais avant de jaunir au soleil ça pouvait aller. finalement je n'en mets plus depuis fort longtemps. je n'ai aucune rayure. et c'est plus joli


----------



## gargams (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai essayé plusieurs modèles de protections, rien ne fonctionne ou ne s'adapte correctement, j'ai laissé tomber.


----------

